# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Помогите со сканером Genius ColorPage - Slim 1200

## bitel

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.

В ветке "Периферийные устройства" я создал тему http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=64975 с мольбой о помощи. И (да простят меня модераторы) повторяю здесь, так как не знаю, где посещаемость выше.

Очень нужен родной диск сканера Genius ColorPage - Slim 1200. В Нете есть много источников с драйверами версии 1.0 и 1.1 . На сайте Genius'а лежат версии 1.1 . Ни с одними из скачанных драйверов сканер не работает. Либо даже не определяется. Хозяин же утверждает, что с математикой, которая была в коробке, он работал. Может, не хватает чего-то еще, что было на диске, к примеру, модуля TWAIN, который, судя по руководству пользователя, был там, может драйвера другие.
Если у кого-нибудь есть родной оригинальный диск, залейте, пожалуйста, его образ на файлообменник. Желательно iFolder.ru, так как у него ссылки для скачки даются на 3 дня и есть возможность докачки.

Думаю, что этот Slim 1200 не единственный в мире. Поэтому очень расчитываю на Вашу помощь.

Система - XP SP3.

Спасибо

----------

